# Quick Au Sable report



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished the Big A for a little while today, 2-2. Got there after 9am, sun was bright, water was low and super CLEAR. Pressure is starting to pick up some, but not bad(it is the weekend). I got a nice pike on a Cleo and a small, 4lb steelhead on coho eggs. Didn't see any other fish caught, but did see some in the river.

That river is getting ridiculous on clarity, you can see everywhere, from shore, on a bright day. I hope the boats in the lower are picking up fish, as it's pretty spotty at the moment. I did only fish two spots, so didn't exactly cover water or fish hard. Here's the feesh:


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

nice fish, caught a small one yesterday aswell... two more days of work and im off for ten days of fishing....


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Good job man! I hear ya on the clarity, it makes me sick everytime i go up there and see the water level, it almost makes me turn around and go back home.. 

Keep picking away at em eventually you'll pound them


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Keep picking away at em eventually you'll pound them


Wow, way to make me seem like a rook:lol:.....


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Wow, way to make me seem like a rook:lol:.....


No, i hope ya did'nt take it that way, it's been inconsistant all winter for us...


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm hoping to get over there within the next couple of weeks. I'm strating to hit that point where I feel like I'm chasing my tail wanting to be everywhere at once :lol:.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> No, i hope ya did'nt take it that way, it's been inconsistant all winter for us...


No, I was just messing with ya bro. I know I can handle myself on that river, nothing to prove here. Although I'll admit, I do feel some rust on the Sandy river. I just never seem to fish it very hard, definitely not like the old days. It just sucks seeing it in the state it's in; it used to really have some magic.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> No, I was just messing with ya bro. I know I can handle myself on that river, nothing to prove here. Although I'll admit, I do feel some rust on the Sandy river. I just never seem to fish it very hard, definitely not like the old days. It just sucks seeing it in the state it's in; it used to really have some magic.


I hear ya man, and no you dont have to prove anything.. I know what kind os a fisherman you are...

Jon check your pm's, we went there yesterday....


----------

